# DIY : Light Suspension



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll just call this "Cheap man's light suspension"

Going to be moving in 6 months. And I don't find it reasonable to spend $150 for light and fixture for a 20 gallon when I'm going to be selling this later. I already bought 2 x 24" Sunblaster with reflectors from Pat for a good deal. But the light was sitting on top of my glass. Not only was it too close to the surface, it was sitting on top of the glass with just the bulb at an angle, my plants are kinda grown in an angle too.

Well, I for one like DIY, I'm not sure how others are out there. It's just a good sense of accomplishment.

Total Cost $18 (Including Tax)

1 x 10ft 1/2 inch PVC Pipe
4 x 1/2 inch PVC Tee (Slip on)
6 x 1/2 inch PVC Elbow (Slip on)
Saw / Hacksaw / Handsaw (I used a small small handsaw) Was faster than using a rotary tool.
Zip Ties (Had a pack lying around, shouldn't cost you more than $2)
Sand Paper or Rotary Tool (I have a cheap rotary tool that I bought from Canadian Tire for $20 long ago, it's just for sanding, but hand sanding will be fine)

Here's what I had to buy. $18 in total from Rona (It was close to my house, Home Depot would be cheaper)








To attach any of the "Elbows" or "Tee's, you will need to have the PVC pipe to go through in between, because those pieces do NOT just slip on, they were meant to be slipped onto the PVC pipe.
Here I cut one piece of the PVC pipe at my desire length to attach to Elbow and the Tee
Left (Placed together) Right (Dis-assembled)








After you cut any piece with a saw, you will be left with imperfections like this, you want to sand it down so it'll fit on the other parts, or you'll just make it more difficult for yourself when you're adjusting everything.








I used a rotary tool to quickly sand it down. I was running out of arm power after sawing so many little pieces.








This will be how the arms will look like when standing. These are the side arms on each side holding up the suspension.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

To continue. Since they only allow up to 5 pictures per post.

Add a PVC Tee to the end if you decide you want TWO lights instead of one. Which I am doing. I saw some other DIY online, and I just built this in my head so I can have two lights suspended. It's because sunblasters don't make dual bulbs in a single fixture. At least not with these T5HO.








I'm using the measuring tape to get approximate measurements so each side is parallel. And here's the crappy rotary tool I have. I can't say it's bad, but it's holding up to it's just in the last two years.








Cut two more PVC pipes, to connect the Tee with the two elbows to bridge it over to the other side.








Now cut two more pieces of the 1/2 inch PVC Pipe at your desire length and slip everything together. Finally look like something.








As you can see on the top bridge, I left the word "Canada" because it says Made in Canada, LOL!~ =) yes, crappy humor.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The way i built it, it also lets me adjust the light up and down. Therefore if I feel that I need more light, I can push the suspension down, and if I feel that I have too much light, I can raise the suspension back to height.
Gary (2wheelsx2) has always told me that I may be using too much light =) I'm taking his advice right now.








Now I zip tied one of the lights on to see how it looks so far. That's a 24" T5HO Sunblaster.








You can cut 4x more small pieces of PVC Pipe to add to the legs for more support if you're worried it'll jiggle.















Here's with both lights on and zip tied =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's how it looks when pushed down.








This is how it looks on top of the tank.














And here it is in action.








Here's the tank. Yes, it's a mess~ Sorry, I killed all my plants few weeks ago with LED. Right now I'm still growing~








I still have PVC pipes left =) And other stuff. I thought I share this step by step guide in case anyone wants to do this~ I was just sick and tired at watching my light sit on top of the glass, and then all my plants growing at an angle. LOL~ =)

I will be painting everything with Krylon spray pain this weekend. A little tired from an hour of doing this. I'll post pictures once I adjust everything, as I want to make this lower.


----------

